# Abele Bottling Works Peekskill,N.Y



## catman (May 12, 2017)

This is a bottle i dug which is from Peekskill,N.Y. Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 12, 2017)

Does the seam go through the middle?


----------



## botlguy (May 13, 2017)

It appears to be early machine made, 1915 - 30. That's all I can offer.
Jim S.


----------



## whittled (May 13, 2017)

I've got a listing from 1924 at 323 Central Ave. H & J Abele


----------



## catman (May 14, 2017)

thank you all


----------



## azoeller (Mar 6, 2020)

catman said:


> thank you all


Hi, Are you interested in selling the bottle? I ask because I’m related to the Abeles—Charles Abele was my great x3 grandpa. He would run Abele Bottling Works with his brother Frank, by himself and then his son Henry would run it. In any event, I wanted to reach out and ask. Thank you.
All best wishes,
Ashley Zoeller


----------



## Sgberger (Sep 22, 2020)

I noticed your message on this forum while researching a Charles Abele bottle I acquired. It is now listed for sale on E-bay. It is much earlier than the bottle on this forum and dates to about 1880. You can search using "Charles Abele". Check it out. Sam


----------



## azoeller (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi Sam, Thanks so much for your note! I woke up to an ebay alert about your bottle and it's wonderful to connect that with someone from this community--so, Thank You!
Out of curiosity, how did you come across it? Hope all is well.


----------



## Sgberger (Sep 22, 2020)

From an an antique auction. I watch for bottles that I think might be scarce or rare.


----------



## nortide (Dec 16, 2020)

azoeller said:


> Hi, Are you interested in selling the bottle? I ask because I’m related to the Abeles—Charles Abele was my great x3 grandpa. He would run Abele Bottling Works with his brother Frank, by himself and then his son Henry would run it. In any event, I wanted to reach out and ask. Thank you.
> All best wishes,
> Ashley Zoeller





azoeller said:


> Hi, Are you interested in selling the bottle? I ask because I’m related to the Abeles—Charles Abele was my great x3 grandpa. He would run Abele Bottling Works with his brother Frank, by himself and then his son Henry would run it. In any event, I wanted to reach out and ask. Thank you.
> All best wishes,
> Ashley Zoeller


Hi a few days ago I found this bottle in the Peekskill area. I brought it home to identify it and came upon your posting. If you want it, its yours. small chip at the tip, needs a cleaning. I can leave it for you at the front desk if ever you're in the neighborhood of 86th St and Lexington Ave otherwise I'm in the Peekskill area weekly. Reconnecting you with an Heirloom would be my pleasure.


----------



## azoeller (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi, Thanks so much for reaching out--that's v kind! Do you happen to still have? I'll be in both the Peekskill area and NYC in the next 4-5wks and after if that would work to meet. But understand if bottle's not avail. And happy bottle seeking.


----------



## azoeller (Dec 27, 2021)

nortide said:


> Hi a few days ago I found this bottle in the Peekskill area. I brought it home to identify it and came upon your posting. If you want it, its yours. small chip at the tip, needs a cleaning. I can leave it for you at the front desk if ever you're in the neighborhood of 86th St and Lexington Ave otherwise I'm in the Peekskill area weekly. Reconnecting you with an Heirloom would be my pleasure.


Hi, Hope you’re having a wonderful holiday season! Wanted to check in and see if you still have this ABW bottle? Thanks so much.


----------



## nortide (Jan 10, 2022)

azoeller said:


> Hi, Hope you’re having a wonderful holiday season! Wanted to check in and see if you still have this ABW bottle? Thanks so much.


oh my I thought I had replied ; So sorry, I must have not clicked something....Anyways- Yes; I do have the bottle and would be glad to give it to you. I'm in Manhattan and travel up through Westchester once a week and probably will again this Wednesday or Thursday. If you want me to drop it off somewhere...no problem. let me know . And sorry for not replying right away. I will keep my eyes open from now on.  Ron L.


----------



## azoeller (Jan 18, 2022)

nortide said:


> oh my I thought I had replied ; So sorry, I must have not clicked something....Anyways- Yes; I do have the bottle and would be glad to give it to you. I'm in Manhattan and travel up through Westchester once a week and probably will again this Wednesday or Thursday. If you want me to drop it off somewhere...no problem. let me know . And sorry for not replying right away. I will keep my eyes open from now on.  Ron L.


Hi Ron,
Thanks for your note—so glad you still have the bottle! I’m actually not in Westchester—I’m in Princeton, recent Murray Hill transplant. I’ll be in the city on the 4th and 10th (maybe sooner). Could I pick it up somewhere? You’d mentioned 86th/Lex… Happy to pick it up ues or elsewhere. Thanks again.


----------



## nortide (Jan 25, 2022)

Ok great I will wrap it  and leave it at the front desk of 111 East 85th (between Park and Lex)  for Mr. or Ms. Abele. Just tell the front desk your name is Abele and your picking up a small box. I wouldn't want to leave it there for too long so I think Ill put it down there Friday but if you think you will stop by earlier I can leave it immediately. Here is my number so that you can confirm that it will be there before you head over this way. Just text me - I respond sooo much faster    bests Ron  914-777-1771


----------



## Cfehrmann (Feb 19, 2022)

azoeller said:


> Hi, Are you interested in selling the bottle? I ask because I’m related to the Abeles—Charles Abele was my great x3 grandpa. He would run Abele Bottling Works with his brother Frank, by himself and then his son Henry would run it. In any event, I wanted to reach out and ask. Thank you.
> All best wishes,
> Ashley Zoeller


Henry was my asst scoutmaster for a while, and held our scout meetings in the bottling plant several times a year.  I remember him As a low key friendly man. I went to his house a couple of times with my dad for scouting stuff. I have a green (aqua?) 7 0z bottle that I found, and an “Abele Mineral Waters” this still 1/2 full, that was in my grandparents home. I live in Rhode Island now, but if you are interested in them, perhaps we could work something out. I rarely travel to NY anymore since my in-laws passed. Please let me know


----------



## Cfehrmann (Dec 10, 2022)

D


Cfehrmann said:


> Henry was my asst scoutmaster for a while, and held our scout meetings in the bottling plant several times a year.  I remember him As a low key friendly man. I went to his house a couple of times with my dad for scouting stuff. I have a green (aqua?) 7 0z bottle that I found, and an “Abele Mineral Waters” this still 1/2 full, that was in my grandparents home. I live in Rhode Island now, but if you are interested in them, perhaps we could work something out. I rarely travel to NY anymore since my in-laws passed. Please let me know


Hi Ashley. If you text me your address (845-559-4560) I will send you the small bottle. I am trying to empty the mineral water one without damaging it.  Carl


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 10, 2022)

I wonder if she ever picked up that last Bottle, surprised she hasn't responded to you? Good Luck. LEON.


----------

